# Only did 5-6 months of Uber Eats Canada in 2018? I forgot to register for a GST account?



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

Do I have to pay GST in Canada as an Uber Eats Driver in Canada? I never registered for an GST account when I signed up in 2018? This is my first tax prep for Uber Eats. I don’t know how to do taxes and will need to bring my receipts and log to a tax agent?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

With regular Uber you certainly do. Uber pays you the GST on each ticket, and you are required to remit it annually to the CRA. I just filed my return and paid them $740 for the year. With consumption taxes you deduct all the GST/HST you paid out over the year in the operation of your business, from what you collected on the Uber income, and remit the difference.

I assume the business model for UE is probably the same, but you had better re-read the terms and conditions you agreed to, and also check with your accountant. If I were you I'd get someone who knows how to do books for someone such as ourselves. I do not trust the generic H+R Block type places.

Having said that, while the CRA requires Uber drivers to register for a GST/HST number regardless of whether or not you actually exceed the $30,000 per annum earnings threshold mandated in order to do so, I am not sure if UE is the same. In Canada you do not need a GST # if your gross revenue is less than $30,000 a year, but the CRA saw the possibility of 100,000 part time Uber driver's not paying GST/HST so they are making us register and file anyways.

Like I said though, UE may be different, or it may not be, double check.


----------

